# Noise after belt replacement



## E&JGarage (Dec 20, 2003)

Have 1994 GXE, 3.0 V6, bought new, now 142K miles. Just had drive belts, timing belt, and water pump replaced by dealer (done last at 85K). Noticed "buzzing" sound that wasn't there before. Returned to dealer, tech said "will go away after belt(s) wear in". This doesn't sound right to me and I don't remember any similar noise after it was done at 85K. Comments, suggestions?


----------



## ARS (Dec 12, 2003)

I would find out about labor warranty. Check the belt(s) and make sure it's/they aren't rubbing against the edges of any pullys. If it sounds like an electrical hum... then it's likely something else but sounds to me like you're hearing a mechanical noise, right?


----------



## E&JGarage (Dec 20, 2003)

ARS said:


> I would find out about labor warranty. Check the belt(s) and make sure it's/they aren't rubbing against the edges of any pullys. If it sounds like an electrical hum... then it's likely something else but sounds to me like you're hearing a mechanical noise, right?


Thanks, Amanda. Correct - noise is mechanical. Went back to dealer last week again. They now say they probably should have replaced timing belt tensioner when belt was done. Have offered to do the whole thing over again, and eat 5 to 6 hours labor. Looks like that's what I'll do as soon I can get it scheduled.

Jim


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

E&JGarage said:


> Have 1994 GXE, 3.0 V6, bought new, now 142K miles. Just had drive belts, timing belt, and water pump replaced by dealer (done last at 85K). Noticed "buzzing" sound that wasn't there before. Returned to dealer, tech said "will go away after belt(s) wear in". This doesn't sound right to me and I don't remember any similar noise after it was done at 85K. Comments, suggestions?


The whirring sound you are hearing is from excess tension of the timing belt. I'll bet the sound gets worse when the car warms up right? That's because when the engine warms up, the aluminum heads expand upwards and make the belt even tighter. I have done many VG30 timing belts and it is easy to _not_ to leave enough slack when making that final tensioner adjustment. I never wanted to take it back apart either when a customer complained about this noise. I hate to admit it though, but the customer was always right about the new noise that wasn't there before. A lot of dealer techs are paid on a flat rate basis, and don't want to go back in and readjust the belt for free the second time. Insist that they do.

BTW, there _is_ one other possibility. Nissan changed the design of the belt teeth on early and later VG30's Early ones had square teeth and later ones had rounded teeth. Using the wrong belt will produce the same whirring noise.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I just did a sr20de engnie swap to my 200sx and I changed all the belts and now when i turn on my car it starts to make a loud screething noise and as i drive for about a mile the noise goes away i dont know why it is doing this now because when i first drove it after the swap it was fine and after driving for about 25 miles the check engine light came on and the next day the screetching noise started. ???


----------



## mjohn15976 (Jan 26, 2004)

*belt noise*



Rodrigo said:


> I just did a sr20de engnie swap to my 200sx and I changed all the belts and now when i turn on my car it starts to make a loud screething noise and as i drive for about a mile the noise goes away i dont know why it is doing this now because when i first drove it after the swap it was fine and after driving for about 25 miles the check engine light came on and the next day the screetching noise started. ???


Sounds like you didn't get the belt adjustment right or that one of the idler pulleys bearings may be going.


----------



## E&JGarage (Dec 20, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> The whirring sound you are hearing is from excess tension of the timing belt. I'll bet the sound gets worse when the car warms up right? That's because when the engine warms up, the aluminum heads expand upwards and make the belt even tighter. I have done many VG30 timing belts and it is easy to _not_ to leave enough slack when making that final tensioner adjustment. I never wanted to take it back apart either when a customer complained about this noise. I hate to admit it though, but the customer was always right about the new noise that wasn't there before. A lot of dealer techs are paid on a flat rate basis, and don't want to go back in and readjust the belt for free the second time. Insist that they do.
> 
> BTW, there _is_ one other possibility. Nissan changed the design of the belt teeth on early and later VG30's Early ones had square teeth and later ones had rounded teeth. Using the wrong belt will produce the same whirring noise.


Bingo - second possibility was right on the money. Dealer just replaced the belt with the right one, noise gone. Thanks!!


----------

